# Blank mind 24/7



## JesusVerde (Jul 19, 2016)

Does anyone know how long it takes for your mind to start working again?...I've had this blank mind and crap memory for like 6 months now and it won't go away..nothing works ...I tried smoking weed,exercising daily,eating healthy taking fish oil...it's driving me insane cant ever think of anything to say ever can't hardly think..and the cause of this was taking lorazepam for two weeks 3mg a day and it fried me...I'm thinking maybe if I just smoke weed all day long everyday it will come back eventually? ...I saw a psych dr. and she tried to give me venlafaxine for it but I didn't take it cause I didn't think it woukd help after what the lorazepam did to me


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

weed is different for everyone , you're ok smoking with dp? lorazepam is a benzo , are you sure you didn't just experience the depression of coming off it? it can be quite intense. i highly doubt two weeks of lorazepam could do much to your brain.

if you do smoke weed it might be smart to have a benzo around for safety...they always can stop a bad trip.

Good luck


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What are your symptoms other than a blank mind? And how did it start for you? And also... do you have no internal monologue, no thoughts, no imagination? Or what do you understamd by a blank mind? Thanks!


----------



## JesusVerde (Jul 19, 2016)

Mezona, this all started after I took lorezpam and then stopped taking it after a few weeks,I had some real bad sinusitis and it felt like there was something stuck above my right eye after taking a zpac antibiotic I felt a pop in the same area on the right side of my head where it felt like something was stuck....when I felt that pop in my head, my mind went completely blank, no thoughts,no thought process, no imagination,no short term memory hardly at all, I can't seem to process music or TV or even read hardly,even when people talk to me it seems like I have difficulty processing speech.....I've been to like 8 different gp, two neurologists, have had 2 MRIs,2 CT scans numerous blood tests and urine tests and it all comes back negative. No doctors or neurologists have been able to help me


----------



## JesusVerde (Jul 19, 2016)

Scrappy, I pretty sure it's not depression, I've had both severe depression and also severe anxiety, the reason I took a benzo was for anxiety attacks, and the weed doesn't seem to help me out at all,I feel almost normal when I'm high but the next day I feel worse then before I smoked it


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

To me it's not really clear if it was the Lorazepam (never heard that it's doing such a thing), the infection, the antibiotic (some of them can have psychiatric side-effects), your psychiatric disorders or your Cannabis use (I suppose you did it before).

If Cannabis makes you normal this could mean there is a prescription drug that could have the same effect.

Do you still have emotions?


----------



## JesusVerde (Jul 19, 2016)

Tdx, I don't have any emotions either,I feel completely brain dead all the time,the only cognitive thing I can do is cook and drive other than that all I can seem to do is eat and sleep, I can't work or do anything else,I did take a mental evaluation at the neurologist and scored a 27 out of 30 but it was so easy a 6 year old could have passed it.My neurologist told me if this persist there going to have me evaluated from head to toe at some type of treatment center in a different city from the one I reside in..I'm thinking that the cause of this was from an infection and not lorezpam as well because all the doctors I've seen keep telling me the lorezpam didn't cause this and it's something else but they can't figure it out...I think you may be right am that there is a medication that can help me just not sure what it is.smoking weed makes me feel normal at the time when I'm high but the next day when I'm sober I feel worse than i did before smoking. ..I did go see my neurologist yesterday about the speech processing and not being able to read and they looked at the CT scan I took last week and said i don't have any brain damage that would cause this ...all they said was that cigarette smoking might be the cause of me not being able to process things and for me to quit and see if it gets better ....they told me after a few months I should see an improvement. .not really sure on how cigarettes would cause this ...it's almost like I have aphasia without the typical stroke or other neurological conditions


----------



## JesusVerde (Jul 19, 2016)

I was smoking weed before this happened to me ,was living in Colorado consuming about a gram of concentrates every two days,the psychologist I was seeing first said it was the lorezpam that did this then after 3 months went by she said it wasn't the lorezpam and that I may have smoked somethig that had pesticides or something else in it my friends also thing it was that as well. Seems like nobody really knows or can help me .


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

You seemed to be a heavy Cannabis user, which in itself is a risk factor for mental illness. It might be a good idea to stop it forever. If it didn't do it already it will surely damage you in the long run, just like longterm use of alcohol does.

Unfortunately I don't have an idea, which medication might help you. I remember the user azteca who had similar symptoms to you, who improved when he took Cannabis. I predicted that he might respond to dopaminergic medications and I was right. For example he says:

"It probably wouldn't help if you have anxiety but if you have the blank mind feeling it might help. But any drug that releases dopamine usually helps me with that "

Source: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52560-modafinil/#entry362275

So possible choices would be: Bupropion, Aripiprazol, Amisulprid, Brexpiprazole, Cariprazine. Selegiline, Modafinil, Methylphenidat and Adderall.

In the literature there is also a case report of someone who got DPD after years of heavy Cannabis-use. At least his emotional numbness improved with high-dose Quetiapine (700 mg). He also had the blank mind, but also many other depersonalization symptoms.


----------



## JesusVerde (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks man I'm not going to smoke anything anymore and just exercise and do some intermittent fasting and also see if a doctor will prescribe me one of the medications you mentioned. Thanks for the advice


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Maybe some dopamine agonists that are used to treat Parkinson might be helpful, too. For example Pramipexole is sometimes used for treatment-resistant depression.


----------



## Tyree225 (Oct 29, 2018)

Have you done a EEG scan?


----------



## MichelleH (Oct 22, 2017)

It has been a few years, Jesus. Are you feeling better? By the way I tried to send you a Private Message which was unsuccessful, but just wanted to say that your story about the sudden adverse reaction with the "pop" feeling in your head is nearly verbatim to mine.


----------



## Numbed (Aug 7, 2021)

MichelleH said:


> It has been a few years, Jesus. Are you feeling better? By the way I tried to send you a Private Message which was unsuccessful, but just wanted to say that your story about the sudden adverse reaction with the "pop" feeling in your head is nearly verbatim to mine.


Did you get better ?


----------



## Numbed (Aug 7, 2021)

JesusVerde said:


> Thanks man I'm not going to smoke anything anymore and just exercise and do some intermittent fasting and also see if a doctor will prescribe me one of the medications you mentioned. Thanks for the advice


Did you get better


----------

